# Way to watch MP4 files on my Tivo?



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

What's the best way to watch a home movie MP4 file on my Tivo Roamio? Is there an app that works best for streaming it there, or another way to transfer it to the Tivo?

Sorry, the last time I tried this was when Tivo had their Windows app and I just transferred using that to my Series 2...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo Desktop is not currently supported but it does handle PC-to-Tivo transfers. 

You can also use PyTivo. 

Roamio should be able to play .MEG4 (h2.64) video.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I use pytivo and plex. Both work well.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

My vote is Plex.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

streambaby is best for streaming. It also does subtitles. Excellent picture rendition and ability to ff rew, 30 sec skip just like a recording on the tivo.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

If I load the file into plex on a iPhone lets say (like if I hook it up to iTunes to get it in there) then how would I go about streaming it to the TiVo


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Open the Plex app?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

PyTivo is the best way as it allows you to use your familiar TiVo controls and you will then have the Movies in "My Shows" where you can access it easily any time you like. Unfortunately PytiVo is a little tough to install. I did a full tutorial on it a few years ago that's really helpful. It's over in the Underground. With Plex you have to use their interface which is also, good, but I prefer to just have it appear in "My Shows".


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I recommend Pytivo but still can't place multiple files in same folder. That function is still blocked by TiVo servers. Streambaby is a close second. kmttg is essential for managing other TiVo functions. An iPad is also helpful for managing multiple TiVo.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

If you pull the files from computer via pytivo and add a seriesId entry in the episode metadata files, you can group in folders. I did it with a miniseries (6 episodes) that I had on DVD that I converted to MP4. The miniseries is now on my Tivo with all 6 episodes in a folder.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

leswar said:


> streambaby is best for streaming. It also does subtitles.


Wait, you say stream baby does subtitles. Do you really mean closed captioning? I used stream baby for the first time in quite a while, and wasn't able to get CC to come up. Is there some other UI (not hit info, go down, pick closed captioning)?

This was for a show originally downloaded from the Tivo, and when I instead copied it back to the Tivo (via pytivo), it did indeed have CC as expected.. but when I originally wanted to use stream baby, I didn't see any way to turn CC on..


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

TivoJD said:


> If you pull the files from computer via pytivo and add a seriesId entry in the episode metadata files, you can group in folders. I did it with a miniseries (6 episodes) that I had on DVD that I converted to MP4. The miniseries is now on my Tivo with all 6 episodes in a folder.


When is the last time you tried this? I cannot get it to work...


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

No, srt subtitles. 
IIRC kmttg can covert your downloaded (pulled) shows w/ cc to separate subtitles files. I use CCExtractorGUI to extract cc's into srt subs, when needed.
But I'm usually getting my subs from Addic7ed.com for my "internet acquired" vids.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> When is the last time you tried this? I cannot get it to work...


Last week. I read up on how to do it in the pytivo wiki with the seriesId


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

TivoJD said:


> Last week. I read up on how to do it in the pytivo wiki with the seriesId


The pytivo wiki refers tells you to use seriesId from zap2it.com:
"SeriesId can be located at zap2it.com for a show. These values will all start with EP and must be changed to SH before using."
Unfortunately, zap2itcom no longer exists.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

saberman said:


> Unfortunately, zap2itcom no longer exists.


Then how did I just get on Zap2it and logged myself in, if it don't exist?

Edit: If you browse to zap2it.com, it redirects you to screenertv.com. However, the TV listings are on TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

saberman said:


> The pytivo wiki refers tells you to use seriesId from zap2it.com:
> "SeriesId can be located at zap2it.com for a show. These values will all start with EP and must be changed to SH before using."


 Looks like that needs to be updated. 

Scott


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Then how did I just get on Zap2it and logged myself in, if it don't exist?
> 
> Edit: If you browse to zap2it.com, it redirects you to screenertv.com. However, the TV listings are on TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


Please provide detailed instructions as to how I find the new seriesId for a series such as Mash. None of the links above seem to provide that information. In fact, none of them even list it although it is still being broadcast.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I cannot find those either on Zap2it or anywhere. They might just be generated by Tivo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I have read elsewhere on this forum that others have placed movies and other dissimilar videos in the same folder name of their choosing through manipulation of seriesId. My OP asked if someone else has gotten it to work recently and if so how? A detailed how to would be helpful. My limited understanding is that TiVo servers have to recognize the seriesId or it won't work. I have tried known working seriesId in an attempt to place videos in a same folder to no avail.


----------



## Sunderlandgreen (Mar 16, 2017)

Tivo devices only support to stream the following file formats
– Windows Media Video (.wmv) 
– QuickTime Movie (.mov) 
– MPEG-4/H.264 (.mp4, .m4v, .mp4v) 
– MPEG-2 (.mpg, .mpeg, .mpe, .mp2, .mp2v, .mpv2) 
– DivX and Xvid (.avi, .divx)


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

StreamBaby.
I have a folder of files on my macpro, and Streambaby lets me see them and
play them through the Tivo Roamio to my home theatre

The file formats I have used include avi, mkv, m4v, mp4, mpg - and I believe a few others


----------

